

JavaScript Mortal Kombat multiplayer game - angelinaii
http://mk.mgechev.com/

======
bluedevil2k
I couldn't get the special moves working. Anyone else have any luck? If my
memory is still correct (and hundreds of hours of gametime means it probably
is), Away->Down->Towards->High Punch is Sub-Zero's freeze.

~~~
lini
There are no assets(images) for any special moves in the source so my guess is
that they are simply not implemented.

------
basicallydan
Not bad, but the controls are a bit funny. It assumes you have an American
keyboard and we couldn't do the special moves. Looks cool though, nice job.

------
jnadeau
You have the controls listed incorrectly for player 1(H should be down):

G - left, J - right, G - down, Y up

------
SchizoDuckie
Configurable keys are a must here. Your keymap breaks my muscle memory from 20
years ago

------
fourstar
Took me awhile to realize I was playing with myself. And no that's not an
innuendo.

